# Donor Egg and M/C



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone
I know that getting pregnant with DE is increased (for over 40s) as eggs are younger but is the risk of m/c also reduced. I read on here somewhere that m/c risk is still quite high but I thought that as the eggs are significantly younger, the risk of m/c would also be significantly reduced. I know there are many reasons for m/c, but as u get older, is m/c more likely to be caused by poor egg quality?
Would be grateful for your thoughts on this.
Matti x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Most miscarriages are caused by chromosomal abnormalities and these increase dramatically as age.

http://www.parentingweekly.com/preconception/preconception_information/miscarriage.htm

http://www.robynsnest.com/Books/miscarriage.htm

http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/symptoms/a/swelling.htm

THis is interesting (about US fertility treatments/2004) http://www.cdc.gov/ART/ART2004/section2a.htm

Success rates decline with each year of age and are particularly low for women 40 or older.
...average chance for pregnancy was
23% for women age 40; the live birth rate for this age was about 16%, and the singleton live
birth rate was 12%. All rates dropped steadily with each 1-year increase in age. For women
older than 44, the live birth rates and singleton live birth rates were both a little less than 1%.
Women 40 or older generally have much higher success rates using donor eggs

How do miscarriage rates for ART patients vary among women of different ages?
A woman's age not only affects the chance for pregnancy when her own eggs are used, but also affects her risk for miscarriage....Miscarriage rates were below 12% among women younger than 34. The rates began to increase among women in their mid- to late 30s and continued to increase with age, reaching 28% at age 40 and 59% among women older than 43. "

As far as I'm aware, older women using DE don't have the age related increased incidence of mc.
Anyway, I had 7 mcs between age 39 and 41, but a successful pg with donor eggs.


----------



## Rhidic (Aug 10, 2008)

I've been TTC for 7 years, 4 early m/c.  I'm 48.  Have always been told it's an egg quality issue because of my age-though there isn't actual proof of that, my doctor is going on the statistics.  Recently learned of the sperm dna fragmentation issue as a possible cause of recurring m/c. (postings on a thread on this board).  So my DH and I are going to the Czech Republic in january for DE IVF--can't afford it here in the US.  He has been on an anti-oxidant, sperm enhancing regimen (which includes acupuncture), so we're hoping that if it's my eggs, the donor will solve that, or if it's his sperm, the regimen he's been on will solve that.  High hopes and keeping our fingers crossed. 

Rhonda


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks girls for your helpful replies.
Rhonda - I wish you all the best for your next treatment and hope it works for you both.
Matti x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I was advised that, as my FSH had gone up to 16 - even though I had lowered it again to 11- 12 with wheatgrass, and that we'd had 100% fertilisation each time, even with only 2 - 3 eggs which produced embryos that "looked" grade 1 - the fact that there was NO implantation each time suggested that there was a problem with the egg quality that couldn't be detected by current scientific knowledge.

I am SO glad we went for donor eggs - in fact I wish I had done it sooner - it's just so hard to make that move!

It has been a difficult pregnancy - no danger to the baby but bloody hard for me!  Lots of arthritis/ligament probs brought on by hormones, hiatus hernia and SPD - which I believe is a consequence of tons of ivf hormones over the years and my age.

In fact, many of the girls I correspond with on here who had donor eggs over the age of 40 have had a tough pregnancy but their babies are all ok!

I strongly believe that taking high dose folic acid (5mg) and steroids up to week 14 are what helped my pregnancy to progress along with the fact my donor was only 21.


Good luck with what ever you decide.

Love Jess xxx


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for your reply Jess.
We got a call this week from our clinic and they've found a donor which we're acepting. I should be starting treatment sometime this month or next. Very worried but also excited.I don't have a clue what medication etc they will put me on, I'll find that out soon though! I didn't realise you had to take steroids.
I don't mind having a hard pregnancy either as long as baby ok !
You only have 10 weeks to go. 2009 will be an exciting year for you!!!!
Lots of good wishes.
Matti x


----------

